# 11/21/2021 50 minutes 5 hook ups.



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Picked my brother up this morning at 8:45 and headed out to Eastlake for steelhead. Brother Daryl never caught a steelhead before. Upon arrival there were alot of parked cars and even more folks in river fishing. We made our way down and around and past some people to a stretch of water <shallow> and waded out abit. Tossing spoons/spinners for just over an hour. Saw 5 caught all around us and all fish came off bobber/jigs. River had a decent flow and water was stained but not dirty. Brother Daryl had a leak in 1 boot so I said let's get back to car and I'll take ya over to another spot close by.

We walk up and I get into a decent fish with about 6th cast. Daryl comes running over with net and gets down on stomach and gets fish...all the while he was laying on top of a ton of goose droppings lol.

Short time later I see him cast out and is having trouble with line wrapped around reel...I cast out and give him my rod while is mess with his...as I'm doing this he goes (I got one!) 2 minutes later he gets his 1st ever steelhead! Less than 13 minutes later he hooks up and lands #2. A short time after I get #2 with a 6 foot ultralight and diawa reel with 6 pound sufix line. A 5th fish was on and then off like a light switch. We called it at 11:30 am. 

All this in less than 50 minutes lol.

We kept our fish today for family/friends to be smoked.

Goodtimes and 2nd spot we had all to ourselves. 

Pictures. 

Don.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Stay twisted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I honestly don't know another way but treat twisted like lol. 

I do want to add that after 4th fish and packing up there was an older guy that had started fishing shortly after we got to spot #2 ... he was off fishing bend in river. He walked up and we had some fish talk. I gave him 2 brand new Joe's flies spinners and said the good luck thing...

Stay twisted for sure.

Don.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice. Glad to see you got into some today and got your Bro onto some action. I was talking to you on the road today. I thought you looked familiar from your posts but wasn't sure. Were you casting or floating. If we dont get any rain overnight i will be out and about in the morning.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

You driving that white car? We (i) always cast spoons/spinners 99% of time. I like to cover alot of water and cast...I'm somewhat impatient with floating lol.

...I do enjoy seeing the floaters though when out fishing and do my best to steer clear of them. Anyway good luck in morning...I would love to go back monday for sure and pound steel.

Don.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes that was me. I live in the area so i fish it a lot. The river came up a little over night but still good. Going to hit the soccer field area and if they wont play nice i will hit that other spot. Wink wink. Love you posts man. Your one of the few guys that not afraid to tell people whats happening and how your doing it. I would do same but im an old man with a flip phone and a desktop computer. Keep them coming and see you around.


----------



## gembo (Nov 22, 2021)

Where did you guys park at? Going to be in the area for the holidays and was hoping to get some time in the water


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Goggle earth Eastlake soccer fields. You will see the river. Alot places to park n fish. Could always head East from there and hit fairport/grand river areas as well. 

Don.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Struck out today. 3 hours saw one fish caught. Spoons, spinners, eggs, beads. Gets like that sometimes. There today gone tomorrow. I'll be back at it in a couple days.


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

Good job, bet Daryl won't mind going after them again!


----------

